# FD lenses on R Bodies



## jhanken (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone know whether it will be technically feasible to make an adaptor for FD lenses to attach to an R body? Or whether it is being/has been done?


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 22, 2018)

I doubt there is anything available yet, but I'm sure within a year or 2 that there will be some adaptors made.
After all, with no electronics in them, it should be easy to make an adaptor for a manual lens.


----------



## padam (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes of course it is possible, you just need to wait for it (Novoflex already announced adapters for the Nikon Z system so it is safe to say they will follow with the Canon ones and later on the other manufacturers with cheaper adapters will enter as well)
And it's also worth mentioning that the bigger diameter will improve light gathering (but adapters might cost a bit more as they will be a bit bigger) and the thinner glass in front of the sensor will be more friendly to older lenses than other manufacturers(less smearing in the corners), so it should be a decent camera for adapting.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 22, 2018)

Also, don't forget that the R has the manual focussing aid with the three triangles in the viewfinder or on the rear screen.
Perfect for manually focussed lenses like old glass as well as TS lenses.


----------

